# U2105, C0161 codes? Help a new owner please



## EClapp3 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey guys I got my dream car finally, an 05 GTO. So I cleaned and recharged the k&n air filter sunday and put some Lucas injector cleaner in the tank on Monday. Today I took it out for a drive and the check engine light is on and its throwing the codes, u2105 and c0161. It also sounds like something is dragging when I was going slow through the parking lot and like gravel is rolling around in the tank when going slow. I dont hear any of this when on the road. Also haven't had any of these before today. Just to throw this out there its got 91,XXX miles and I've only put 300 of them on it. So guys please help. Thanks!


----------



## EClapp3 (Oct 1, 2014)

I do have the backseat out currently to get the seams stitched back up so I can hear the fuel pump and everything. Just another FYI


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

IMO sounds like something wasn't reinstalled correctly. Afrer installing the CAI Did you reinstall the electronics correctly and not backwards there are little arrows pointing the correct way? Did you install the CAI facing the correct way? K&N requires oiling, did you over oil the filter?


----------



## EClapp3 (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't think I reinstalled anything wrong. All I did was unscrew the top of the filter housing, pull the filter out, clean it and screw the three screws in. I may have over oiled it. Not sure I've never had a k&n before. I didn't install a CAI. I just cleaned the air filter.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Most people clean their K&N way too often. Just because it looks dirty doesn't mean it's time. They can go up to 50,000 miles under normal conditions. I would lay the filter on a bath towel in the sun or 170* oven on a bath towel for a while to wick out excessive oil. Your codes are for your brake system (traction control module) and CAN buss communication errors. I'd check your MAF connections and the wire bundle behind the glove box. Carefully clean the MAF with spray MAF cleaner without touching it too.

The sound could easily be the diff that you can hear with the seat out. If you're worried about it try changing the fluid with Torco and their FM type friction modifier.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Most people do over oil their K&N, it doesn't take much. And when you clean the MAF sensor, be sure to only use MAF sensor cleaner and nothing else in it's place. Carb cleaner and parts and brake cleaner can damage them.


----------



## EClapp3 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks guys I'll look at the wiring tomorrow and clean the maf sensor. And if its normal to hear the diff then I'll just leave it alone and change it next time its on the lift


----------

